# EvolutionZ's 2ft Jungle scape.(Picture intensive!)



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, yes its me again!
this time round this tank is scaped for my new type of fish.
keeping mini-monster fish for this tank. that will be the Channa Bleheri.

heres the tank specs :
Tank size : 60x30x36.
lighting : 36watt PL
substrate : Tetra base fert with lapis sand.
Temp : 27~
Flora : anubias "nana", normal java fern, philiphine java fern and some crypts,
Fauna :
Now : 3 galaxies, 1 boraras and some malayan shrimps
Later : 2 - 3 channa bleheris and some big tetras and maybe 1 pleco.

this tank uses mature filter media and old water.

heres the tank with ada soil and the plants im using with the old water in it..









the tetra base fert..









after an hour of washing.. due to my tank was with braces.. i cant completely take out all the ada soil.. some were left there.. and added in the tetra base fert.









10kg of washed lapis sand went in..









the 4 wood i had..









hard scape 1.. basically just simply anyhow place them..









plants went in..
the part where you see the crypts.. i might change tthem to nana on wood.. but if i do so.. the base ferts seems to be useless since i don't have any rooted plants anymore...









phew.. tiring! filling water..









heres 3 picture with differnt wood position.. (the rotala is there just to be the nutrients sucker.. as well as the bamboo charcoal)

first.. the most hiding space.. but not much open space for swimming.. weirdest scape too.









2nd.. clean! but not as much hiding space..









third.. i pretty much like this..









end of the day.. i might stick with 2nd or 3rd.. need some comments!
sorry for the lousy picture.. took me a total of 4 hours to do this scape and cleaning up.. tired!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Change the wood and heres the final position..


















getting more nanas and ferns soon.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like your final wood layout, interesting but not overwhelming. Looks like your off to a good start.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

final layout looks great!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks guys..
day 2 of set up.
driftwood leeched tanins which made the tank slight tea colour.. kinda suits the scape though..
what i bought today.. bolbitis and baby java fern








first time keeping bolbitis.. is this healthy?









my small philphine java fern.









the cover...(front part not done yet, need some clips.)









and lastly.. the full tank shot.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The Bolbitis looks nice and healthy. Is there some reason you don't think it's okay? 

It's looking good, can't wait for your plants to fill in.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

updated pics looks the best imo. keep it up


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

CS gardener, when i bought this bolbitis at the lfs.. the lfs kept it in a super low lighting tank.. and the fronds looks abit flimsy to me.. 

thanks jack..


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Evo, the front view of the tank looks a bit bare, if you add some foreground plants or (nanas) will be better. Other wise all the plants hidden behind the DW. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice, I did like the third wood arrangement until I saw your final. Very nice, can't wait to see this one mature.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your Bolbitis should get new sturdier fronds with the good light you're providing, the old ones will remain floppy until you trim them off in favor of newer growth. There is nothing wrong with the floppy fronds though, it's the result of the conditions it was grown in. I don't see any signs of damage or algae so it should do fine once it has adjusted to the new conditions. Do you have it in an area with good flow? Mine always do best when I put them in an area with a lot of water movement.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks cs gardener, yea, its pretty near my filter out put..
anyway an update, nothing much have changed though.. i thicken the java fern at the back..









tank mates..


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

nicely done. Keep it up


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank inhabitants look cool, but what are they? How big do they get?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the fish. The left looks good now though I fear that it will soon be over crowded.


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

EvolutionZ said:


> tank mates..


You're so lucky that you can keep channa... They're one of the coolest fish around. Are those bleheri?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

the faunas in the tank are :
Channa bleheri : current size 3 - 4 inch.
max size around 5 inch.
Albino Short bodied Senegal : current size 3inch, max size around 6 inch.

windfish, your area's LFS does not carry snakehead?

anyway, channa bleheri have another name too..the Dwarf rainbow snakehead.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

your tank is great. i think it'll look even nicer when that small clump of anubias near the middle spreads to along that driftwood.


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

nice tank. i love those snakeheads!! how are they getting along with ur bichir? and are those guys gonna breed for u?


----------

